# Canyon Nerve in Bielefeld gestohlen!



## janes (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

meinem Kumpel ist (wahrscheinlich) vor ca. 2 Wochen sein Canyon Nerve aus dem Keller gestohlen worden. Der Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls ist nicht mehr so genau zu rekonstruieren. Gestohlen im Zentrum von BI.

Falls es noch nicht in Einzelteile zerlegt und irgendwo verscherbelt wurde, habe ich die Hoffnung, dass es irgendwo in der Region wieder auftauchen könnte.



 

 




Zur Austattung:

Canyon Nerve XC Rahmen (nagelneu / weiß / minimale Delle am Oberrohr)
Shimano XTR Ausstattung komplett
Formula RX Bremse in schwarz matt
Tune Edelweisz Laufradsatz / Tune King Kong Naben
Magura Durin 120M Gabel

Die übrigen Komponenten sind wenig auffällig (Ritchey, etc.)... 

Falls irgendjemandem was Verdächtiges auffallen sollte (zumindest der Edelweisz Laufradsatz und die 120mm Gabel sind nicht so häufig) - oder unmoralische Angebote bekommt - wäre ich über eine Nachricht dankbar!

Grüße
jan


----------

